# Cigars I bought and won at the 601 event



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok the first box I bought its the 601 Habano Oscuro Cigars (Green Label) the size is Tronco 5 x 52.
The second box is a box I won, I also picked the Green Label for this box also but the size is La Fuerza 5 1/2 x 54. 
I really like these cigars LOL

PS check out other pics from the herf here

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8474


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome selection!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

:dribble: Was the blond part of the prize package:dribble: :dribble:


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> :dribble: Was the blond part of the prize package:dribble: :dribble:


Not in my prize pack.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I would have bought tickets for that raffle prize HAHA


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> :dribble: Was the blond part of the prize package:dribble: :dribble:


Very nice Frank!! And I second this comment!?!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet ass pickup


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Seriously who was that chick... SMOKING!!!!!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Very nice. I've got some 601 blues but I've yet to try any of them.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I don't need that blond becasue I have vegasgirl!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

GOOD ANSWER!!!! was she over ur shoulder?? just kidding.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

No, she wasn't.


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

nice n n n nice


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Seriously who was that chick... SMOKING!!!!!


narr nothing on that redhead one in the orange now she was SMOKING!!!

again nice selection


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> No, she wasn't.


I was just teasing. There is nothing like finding the love of your life, is there.

But that is another topic


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

and that topic might be a good one to put in genral il stick it there now and AGAIN nice


----------

